# Heart Murmur?



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby and I just returned from the vet for her annual exam and vaccinations. While listening to her heart he casually mentioned "if you listen really closely you might be able to say that she has a slight heart murmur. Nothing to worry about."

This shocked me because we have been seeing this same doctor since Ruby was 8 weeks old. He's never mentioned a murmur before. I told him that he hadn't ever mentioned it before and he said that it could just be the way she was breathing (she was very nervous/scared) or she might be slightly anemic. He stressed that it was very slight and nothing to worry about.

I'm wanting to get a second opinion, but my husband thinks that since the vet said everything was fine that everything is fine.

Thoughts?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

> "if you listen really closely you *might *be able to say that she has a slight heart murmur. Nothing to worry about."


 In his opinion she may or may not have a slight murmur. If its there, be believes its so slight that it will not cause her a problem.
If the unknown stress's you out, then get a second opinion.
But realize you just maybe spending a lot of money for your own piece of mind.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

I agree with TexasRed....but I also know I would be worrying like crazy too! I would like to think I would wait and have the vet check next time and go from there. If he had any concern, he would have said so. But, as TR said, if it is stressing you out, then it would be worth while to get a second opinion for your own sake. These little red dogs sure do make us crazy with worry sometimes.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks, guys. You're right...the vet would have said something if I needed to be alarmed. I'm being a little paranoid! He has her down for a re-check in a couple months, so hopefully everything will be fine.


----------

